# New RMV boss’ hubby has drunk-drive history



## kwflatbed

Rachel Kaprielian.

Gov. *Deval Patrick*'s new Registry of Motor Vehicles boss is a longtime state lawmaker whose estranged husband made headlines when he was nabbed three times for drunken driving in 2007, but skirted the toughest penalties by exploiting a loophole in Melanie's Law.
Patrick's hiring of Rep. Rachel Kaprielian drew immediate fire from Republicans who blasted the governor for naming the Watertown Democrat the new RMV registrar, even though her husband, Somerville City Solicitor Sean Gannon, lost his license for five years after a series of OUI busts.
"The only thing Rachel Kaprielian knows about the RMV is that when you drive drunk, you get your license taken away," said state GOP spokesman Barney Keller. "And if you do it twice, you have a (breath-activated locking) device installed on your ignition."
Patrick spokesman Kyle Sullivan defended the appointment and shrugged off the GOP criticism, saying of Keller's statement: "I characterize that quote as pathetic and juvenile."
Asked last night about the potential conflict between her new post and her husband's roadway rap sheet, Kaprielian said, "Any personal or family matter will have no bearing whatsoever on my capacity as registrar."
The Herald reported in March that Gannon was among dozens of repeat drunken drivers who took advantage of a loophole in Melanie's Law to escape its harshest penalties.
Gannon was arrested three times on Soldiers Field Road in Brighton last year for drunken driving, but avoided being tagged as a three-time drunken driver by pleading guilty to the last two cases on the same day in court. It allowed him to secure two convictions of OUI second-offense rather than a third drunken-driving conviction, which would have carried a mandatory three-month jail sentence.
By combining the cases - a controversial tactic called bundling - he received a one-year suspended jail sentence and probation. He also lost his license for five years instead of eight.
Kaprielian, who is in the process of divorcing Gannon, succeeds former RMV Registrar Anne Collins, who landed a senior staff position in Patrick's Executive Office of Transportation.
"Rachel Kaprielian is a skilled and committed public servant who will bring new energy to the RMV," Patrick said.
Kaprielian, a lawyer with a master's in business from Harvard University, said she's "pleased" and "excited " about the new post.

http://bostonherald.com/news/region..._New_RMV_boss__hubby_has_drunk-drive_history/


----------



## TopCop24

Key word here is caught...he was CAUGHT three times. How many times was he not caught is the question, or how many times did Coupe Deval get him off?? Probably more than a handful of times before she filed for divorce.


----------



## Guest

I'm not a big fan of either Kaprielian or Coupe Deval, but visiting the sins of the husband upon the wife is pretty unfair.


----------



## Gil

I want to see her speech at next years MADD award ceremony. 10 bucks says she will be unable to attend.


----------

